# Disney Vacation Club points will rise to $217 each as early as December 2022.



## noreenkate (Nov 10, 2022)

Just leaving this here- in case anyone else was thinking of adding on at the new tower or anywhere else for that matter…






						Disneyland Hotel Construction Milestone Achieved | DVCNews.com - The essential Disney Vacation Club resource!
					

This week Walt Disney Imagineering celebrated as the new west coast Disney Vacation Club resort was officially topped-off.   Vertical construction for the new Villas at Disneyland Hotel began back i




					www.dvcnews.com


----------



## RX8 (Nov 10, 2022)

What are the points cost now?  

VGC is currently going for $275+ on the resale market.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 10, 2022)

RX8 said:


> What are the points cost now?
> 
> VGC is currently going for $275+ on the resale market.


Base is $200 for onsite WDW  $310 for VGC vero bout $140 but yikes there dues are insane


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 11, 2022)

RX8 said:


> What are the points cost now?
> 
> VGC is currently going for $275+ on the resale market.



Rumor is that base prices for the actively selling resorts (RIV, AUL, VGF) will rise about $10 early next month, from $207 to $217 pp, and the sold-out resorts will increase too by about the same amount. https://dvcfan.com/2022/10/24/rumor-huge-disney-vacation-club-price-increase-coming-soon/

Per the chart, base price of VGC will go from $310 to $320, but DVD rarely has VGC points to sell.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2022)

Fortunately, I am not in the market for more points and own 500, but 250 OKW expire in 20 years.  I am good with it.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 11, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Fortunately, I am not in the market for more points and own 500, but 250 OKW expire in 20 years.  I am good with it.



i was very much in the market to add on but with all the “resorts”studios being the majority- they kinda pushed us out…if I wanted a hotel room I’d stay in a hotel room…

Lol for those of you on the Wyndham Threads
- so if you notice a lot of questions about Dolphin’s Cove and Club Wyndham Anaheim please understand why I am asking…

I am also open to other brand suggestions!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 11, 2022)

We have been good with our number of points for a long time and have no intentions of adding on in the future.


----------



## kanerf (Nov 11, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> i was very much in the market to add on but with all the “resorts”studios being the majority- they kinda pushed us out…if I wanted a hotel room I’d stay in a hotel room…
> 
> Lol for those of you on the Wyndham Threads
> - so if you notice a lot of questions about Dolphin’s Cove and Club Wyndham Anaheim please understand why I am asking…
> ...


The Studios are the most requested type of room which is why the build so many of them.   That said, my last stay was all in one bedroom units at Copper Creek, Riviera and Boardwalk.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 11, 2022)

P


kanerf said:


> The Studios are the most requested type of room which is why the build so many of them.   That said, my last stay was all in one bedroom units at Copper Creek, Riviera and Boardwalk.



We usually don’t stay in studios - BUT the new “resort” studios I dislike ALOT…No kitchenettes ect

it’s not our cup of tea but honestly they are putting so many into the new tower- personally I have no urge to buy in there because of it and I don’t think the tower studios will relieve pressure on VGC 2br units at all…


----------



## kanerf (Nov 11, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> P
> 
> 
> We usually don’t stay in studios - BUT the new “resort” studios I dislike ALOT…No kitchenettes ect
> ...


I agree about the VGC studios.  That is why I added on at RIV instead.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> P
> 
> 
> We usually don’t stay in studios - BUT the new “resort” studios I dislike ALOT…No kitchenettes ect
> ...


Well, if you could make a cup of tea, that would be nice, right?


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 11, 2022)

kanerf said:


> I agree about the VGC studios.  That is why I added on at RIV instead.



I really wanted California- we are booked again this year but I really wanted home resort priority- I dislike getting up before dawn for weeks on end trying to snag a room…


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 11, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well, if you could make a cup of tea, that would be nice, right?



Exactly- my point  lol


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 13, 2022)

Apparently they haven’t figured out we’re in a recession. When sales drop next year, they may have to rethink their prices.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 13, 2022)

Polly Metallic said:


> Apparently they haven’t figured out we’re in a recession. When sales drop next year, they may have to rethink their prices.


This may sound a little bitter- but I agree with the podcaster when he said they have begun treating DVC as a  “cash cow”


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 13, 2022)

Or, DVC could be doing what Disney is doing for the theme parks... trying to lower demand by spiking prices, or cashing in on high demand by raising prices.

TS


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 13, 2022)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Or, DVC could be doing what Disney is doing for the theme parks... trying to lower demand by spiking prices, or cashing in on high demand by raising prices.
> 
> TS



Disagree on the idea that they are trying to lower demand, they are building MORE DVCs - and packing those towers full of “resort studios” so they can sell more points to more people. Are they cashing in on high demand ABSOLUTELY- again they are building DVCs  but there is a sweet spot between spiking prices and flopping…

The  Star-cruiser - was aimed at the “elite” crowd- short trip exclusively and yet it’s already so under booked they have started cutting CMs because some ”cruises“ are booking out at under 25%-


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 14, 2022)

Polly Metallic said:


> Apparently they haven’t figured out we’re in a recession. When sales drop next year, they may have to rethink their prices.


It’s all a matter of incentives as opposed to the base price. When VGF2 went on sale in March, the base price was $207, but an existing DVC member could get it down to $174 if they bought enough points. In 2011, during the last recession, people who bought enough BLT points could go on a Disney cruise for free. DVD has many options for adjusting the actual price vs. the listed price. 


noreenkate said:


> This may sound a little bitter- but I agree with the podcaster when he said they have begun treating DVC as a  “cash cow”


I think they’ve realized that DVC owners will cover the costs of maintaining and operating DVC buildings, whether they’re full of guests or not. Reportedly, GF occupancy wasn’t where they wanted it to be. Converting Big Pine Key took the cost of maintaining that building off the books of the GF Resort and onto the DVC owners at VGF. Same thing with WL and CCV. WL had the reputation of being the easiest deluxe resort to book because it was rarely full. CCV took maintenance and operations of those empty rooms (half of WL!) away from the WL Resort’s budget and moved those expenses onto the shoulders of the CCV owners.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I think they’ve realized that DVC owners will cover the costs of maintaining and operating DVC buildings, whether they’re full of guests or not. Reportedly, GF occupancy wasn’t where they wanted it to be.



agreed awhile back on a chili January morning was sitting have a conversation with a wonderful CM that had been working at Poly for decades - and the conversation was about how DVC had brought life back to Poly specifically in the winte- he had said that before DVC took over some of the buildings they were empty during the winter- so much so that much of the staff himself included would get transferred from their normal positions to other resorts or different areas sometimes on a day to day basis …Once DVC came those buildings were at full occupancy all winter long.


----------



## Limace (Nov 14, 2022)

If by resort studios folks are meaning the hotel conversion/no kitchenette they just did at VGF-I don’t think we have information that’s what they are doing at other new resorts (new Poly Tower or VDH). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2022)

Limace said:


> If by resort studios folks are meaning the hotel conversion/no kitchenette they just did at VGF-I don’t think we have information that’s what they are doing at other new resorts (new Poly Tower or VDH).
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pulled from DVC fan- for Disneyland tower

Proposed plans suggest that the resort will feature 271 Deluxe Studios, 38 smaller ‘Tower Studio’ style rooms, 19 One-Bedroom Villas, 20 Two-Bedroom Villas, and 2 Grand Villas.

But no 271 Studios deluxe or not - & 38 small Studios  vs 20 two bedrooms…

really says a lot to me about what the goal is…


----------



## heathpack (Nov 14, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Pulled from DVC fan- for Disneyland tower
> 
> Proposed plans suggest that the resort will feature 271 Deluxe Studios, 38 smaller ‘Tower Studio’ style rooms, 19 One-Bedroom Villas, 20 Two-Bedroom Villas, and 2 Grand Villas.
> 
> ...



To each his own.

We are localish to Disneyland (1hr away).  We don’t need a unit with a kitchen, living room, second bathroom.  We blast down, check in, hit the parks, take a poolside break, hit the parks, go to bed.  We stay one or two nights.  We dont lounge in he room, or cook in the room.  This is way different from our usage of our other timeshares.

Theres millions of people who are Disneyland locals and may want to use their DL DVC exactly as we do.  It’s not necessarily a matter of DVC cramming the max number of units into the project out of greed.  It may well be that buyers are not interested in spacious rooms with condo-like amenities at a premium points-per-night “cost”.

Its cool that you’re not willing to buy DVC for use of a hotel room.  I feel way differently.  When we bought our VGC, we could occasionally find room rates of $189/night.  Now $400/night is the cheapest I find, with $700/night being common.  So far it’s worked out for us according to the typical timeshare model- you prepay a chunk of $ to lock in a cheaper per night cost.  A typical 20 pt reservation represents approx $160 in MF costs.  I paid them around $9000 a decade ago, which has translated into a per night discount of $500.

I don’t care so much that a timeshare delivers me condo accommodations as I care that the math works for how I intend to use it.


----------



## Limace (Nov 14, 2022)

Yes, I knew it was studio heavy-which I don’t like-we are a two bedroom family typically traveling with at least ) and cooking some meals in room. I was just pointing out that I hadn’t seen these would be the resort studios that they have at VGF-sounds like typical DVC studio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2022)

heathpack said:


> To each his own.
> 
> We are localish to Disneyland (1hr away).  We don’t need a unit with a kitchen, living room, second bathroom.  We blast down, check in, hit the parks, take a poolside break, hit the parks, go to bed.  We stay one or two nights.  We dont lounge in he room, or cook in the room.  This is way different from our usage of our other timeshares.
> 
> ...



 well at least we will never be competing for same rooms-

For us we aren’t local to either park- so we don’t usually do one or two night stays unless we are just passing through…as a family of 4 adults it’s a tight squeeze in a studio…

who knows maybe your right and the new tower is designed to maximize local owners that stay 1-2 nights…and not to encourage longer stays from out of town guests…


----------



## kanerf (Nov 15, 2022)

The difference between the resort studios and the regular studios is in the kitchen.  The resort studios don't really have a kitchen per say, they have a fridge, a Kuerig coffee maker and they are adding microwave ovens.  They don't have the traditional kitchen area with a sink and storage.  The traditional studios also have a regular drip coffee maker and a toaster.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 15, 2022)

kanerf said:


> The difference between the resort studios and the regular studios is in the kitchen.  The resort studios don't really have a kitchen per say, they have a fridge, a Kuerig coffee maker and they are adding microwave ovens.  They don't have the traditional kitchen area with a sink and storage.  The traditional studios also have a regular drip coffee maker and a toaster.



Again not familiar with DLR yet but we have run into the beverage coolers at studios Poly SSR,& BCV Since the reopening we don’t stay in them often and when we do it’s an accessible room so not sure if that makes a difference…
And yeah beverage coolers are one of my pet peeves- 

There is a lot of chatter that they are appearing in more and more studio locations- 
anyone here find them elsewhere?


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 19, 2022)

my initial purchase at OKW in 1997 for $50 a point (direct from Disney) sounds really good right now.  Except for the $9+ a point member fees.  We'll probably be selling this last contract sometime next year.


----------

